# bulk paracord



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

Where can I find bulk spools of paracord in colors? I can only seem to find military surplus stuff.


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

look it up on line i just bought some for 00.9 a foot.


----------



## pierce (Jan 16, 2006)

*para cord*

Try www.lightbound.com. They have several colors. 15 cents a foot or 3 meters

Pierce


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

try ubraidit.com i got it there 9 cent a foot.


----------



## 57Frontier (May 25, 2006)

UBRAIDIT.COM is about the best I've found for colors and price.


----------



## ARShooter01 (Aug 10, 2008)

You can go ebay and get it they have a few dif colors


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats a great start! Thanks! Anybody know of a source that also has the multi colored cord like camo or flame type?


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

This is where I get mine. http://www.vtarmynavy.com/parachute_cord.htm


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

No contest - ubraidit.com.


----------



## brownjb (Dec 3, 2008)

Ubraidit.com hands down.


----------



## ARShooter01 (Aug 10, 2008)

ebay has camo colors also if you cant find it pm me and i can give you a item number that will take you straight to store


----------



## electricstart (Oct 17, 2006)

Just bought mine 27 dollars 500 feet of paracord olive drab ubraidit 

Thanks for advice.


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/hppycam/newparachutecord.html


----------



## ARShooter01 (Aug 10, 2008)

thats where i got mine from to steven that guy ships fast:thumbs_up


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> This is where I get mine. http://www.vtarmynavy.com/parachute_cord.htm


This is also where I get mine.


----------



## bejovial (Mar 29, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> This is where I get mine. http://www.vtarmynavy.com/parachute_cord.htm


+1 for 550 cord


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

Anybody seen the orange camo/fire looking stuff? Its blended like a camo but with orange yellow and black, on each strand. The only blended colors I can find are camo. 

thanks again for all the links.


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

If u guy's want cheap paracord here is were to go. $.09 a foot is not cheap.
For small orders find hapycampr on ebay. $.065/1'
1000' rolls go to parachute_cord.com $.04/1'

I got another guy that sells to me for $.03 a foot but i cant tell u who it is.


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.supplycaptain.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=19

Thats where I get mine from. Fast shipping to!


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

zimtownpro said:


> Where can I find bulk spools of paracord in colors? I can only seem to find military surplus stuff.


Sportsman Guide has 300 foot spools of white,black,or olive............for $15.


----------



## BKING267 (Sep 7, 2008)

ok i have to ask what are u using this pracord for?


----------



## ARShooter01 (Aug 10, 2008)

*cord*

wrist slings, bow hoist, lanyard just about anything u need it for


----------



## wgeraghty (Jul 8, 2008)

Cabela's has a 100' for $6.99, and 1000' for 59.99 for the camo 550 para cord http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...h/search-box.jsp.form1&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## Clang! (Sep 29, 2007)

ParacordMaster said:


> ParacordMaster.com has 100' Hanks of 550 type III Paracord (The real stuff) for only $5 over 60 colors available. They also have Paracord Bracelets.


What are your shipping rates?


----------



## jareed58 (Apr 3, 2011)

try here. Only 5.00 per 100'

http://www.paracordmaster.com/


----------



## 13fist (Aug 7, 2010)

BKING267 said:


> ok i have to ask what are u using this pracord for?


550 is the duct tape of the cordage world. I'd say it would be easier to list the things that it can't be used for, but I can't think of anything.
I keep a spool in my truck, a couple 100' hanks in my pack, and a braided lanyard on my key chain that can be unraveled for about 15' worth should i need it.

it's good stuff.


----------



## n2bowhuntn (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's another resource for everyone:

http://www.parachute-cord.com/


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

ParacordMaster said:


> ParacordMaster.com has 100' Hanks of 550 type III Paracord (The real stuff) for only $5 over 60 colors available. They also have Paracord Bracelets.


I checked out this site and it is awesome!! Amazing the prices on the survival bracelets....I wouldn't sell the ones I make that cheap!!


----------



## Paracord Joes (Aug 28, 2010)

Make sure that's the real stuff, that's pretty cheap.....average going price is $.08-.09 per foot, 100' would be $8-$9 at the cheapest.

If you still need a place to get it, do a search for my username on Google...or add dot com to the end of it....


----------



## Misguided-One (Nov 30, 2009)

I've used these guys a couple of times, http://parachute-cord.com/ customer service is pretty good. About $10.00 for 100ft. of cord plus shipping.


----------



## duckkiller (Jul 2, 2011)

www.whitemoosetradingco.com


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

ParacordMaster said:


> $5 per 100' hank of 550 paracord and shipping is a flat rate $6 no matter how much you get.


Have you guys gotten in the Ball Bearings yet? I noticed they are still OofS.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

paracord master.com has my vote. will also have a bulk order of atleast 1000' within a month


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

jareed58 said:


> try here. Only 5.00 per 100'
> 
> http://www.paracordmaster.com/





buckman2591 said:


> paracord master.com has my vote. will also have a bulk order of atleast 1000' within a month


Dang...I made a small order on July 16 and still have not received my order. I only ordered two 25' sections of Orange and Black with buckles. You would think that in 8 days my order would be here. They may have good prices but I think their shipping is slow.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Well when I look on their site... Almost every color says that they are OUT OF STOCK. How can you accept orders and peoples money if your product is OUT OF STOCK for the next 2-6 weeks. That is a vary large variance in time of when your product MIGHT be back in stock! 

Sorry to hear you havent gotten your order, I use Supply Captain and I usually have my order in like 5 days.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Fresno Dan said:


> Well when I look on their site... Almost every color says that they are OUT OF STOCK. How can you accept orders and peoples money if your product is OUT OF STOCK for the next 2-6 weeks. That is a vary large variance in time of when your product MIGHT be back in stock!
> 
> Sorry to hear you havent gotten your order, I use Supply Captain and I usually have my order in like 5 days.


I emailed the company and received a reply right away. It was my fault as I did not look at the order. I changed my order to a black and flo orange cords. It will be shipped out tomorrow. Not bad...I should have looked to see if the product was in stock. I see that other companies are out of stock as well.


----------



## bireyn43 (Feb 2, 2011)

Paracordmaster.com is a total scammer he will take debit your account and never ship. He has an "F" rating with the Better Business Bureau in his state. This guy is a thief


----------

